# Solved: #Name? Error in access 2007



## obatusai (Nov 7, 2008)

Can some one help me, I'm geting this error in my DB showing this error in some fields that show data stored on tables. how can I correct this?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Check your Field Names on your Forms


----------



## obatusai (Nov 7, 2008)

they seem to be fine! they match the names from the tables they feed. What do you mean by that?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

This error usually occurs when the Field Name in the Form's Field's Record Source Property does not match that of the Table or query providing the data.
Have you checked the Form's "Field List"?
If you can post a zipped copy of the database in Access 2003 version by converting it, we can look at it for you.
Or post screenshots of the Table in design mode and the Form with a Field with the problem in design mode.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

I can't see anything attached to your last post.


----------



## obatusai (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm trying to copy boths the screens and the DB but I don't know how. copy paste won't work


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

If you have the Table in design view, use the keyboard fn + Print Screen (prt sc) or Ctrl + Printscreen, that will put a copy of you table design in the Clipboard.
You can then open a blank Excel Worksheet and Paste the "Image" in to it.
Now open the Form in design view and click on a Filed that has the #name problem, make sure the the Properties are showing and then use the Prontscreen to capture the image and paste that in the Excel Sheet as well.
Use the "Go Advanced" and "Manage Attachments" Buttons to post the Excel sheet as an Attachmnent.


----------



## obatusai (Nov 7, 2008)

here is the DB, it won't look the same because of the different versions


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

OK, which form has the problem?


----------



## obatusai (Nov 7, 2008)

First Level, Second Level, CVM Review and Manager Review


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

On the First Level Form is the problem the Fields down the right hand side?
Co Code
Vendor Number etc


----------



## obatusai (Nov 7, 2008)

yeap, those are the ones, same in the other forms. actually all fields except for the Date fields


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Ok, those fields are not in the Field List for that Form, this is how to see the field list


----------



## obatusai (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks, I see the problem now.


----------



## obatusai (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank You, it really worked! everything is working as it should!
Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Great  :up:
Can you mark the Thread as Solved using the Thread Tools at the top of the page please?


----------

